# First Tribute Trip



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, miracles do happen!

Myself and my wife have just come back from five days in Loire and Vendee having picked up our new 550 just the day before. 

Somehow we experienced no problems whatsoever.....apart from a little shoddy workmanship (easily fixed). I really hope I'm not jinxing it for the future but it really was great. Drove like a dream and was great to be zooming by all the coachbuilts (us previously) on the autoroutes. Luckily me and the wife are on the smaller side so no space issues 

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has raised various issues, large and small, on this site about the Tribute. Meant I could send a list in advance to get things sorted before collecting.

On a side note, any recommendations for sites in the New Forrest?

Thanks all.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice to hear about some positive Tribbing ! Keep it up. :wink:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Pabloh77
Great to hear you had a good trip
Somehow I think those of us with 550's have suffered fewer problems than those with the 650. (Ooer-that's tempting fate).
Ours is generally behaving well although I am not too happy with the clutch-bit sharp and judders if reversing uphill. I think I will try to get it checked out.
I hadn't forgotten you Jacobite but it sounds as if your problems are again of the generally fairly minor type, although none of them should happen on vehicles at this price.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*tribute 550's*

Hi Oldenstar,
OH has sorted some of the woodwork, we haven't filled the water yet!!

Will do that in the next few days and go for a run to let it slosh about and see what happens.

The rattling from the blind behind the front seats seems to be the blind, if the blind is shut, we are not getting rattle. Now I just have to do something about the rattle from the chains in the top cupboard.

OH is finding the reversing a bit fast and doesn't like the judder when starting, still haven't reached 200 miles yet though.

Jacobite


----------

